
Sanyo debuts solar and lithium ion-powered vehicle - ph0rque
http://ceramics.org/ceramictechtoday/energy-environment/sanyo-debuts-solar-and-lithium-ion-powered-vehicle/
======
ph0rque
"The van only takes 16 hours to charge (able to travel a 130 km distance) via
the solar panels..."

This means that as long as you're moving an average 5mph or less and it stays
sunny, you won't be losing your charge... or looking at it another way, a 12x
improvement in efficiency*surface area is needed in order to travel 60mph and
not lose charge.

